# Neck tucked under chick



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 25 buff orpington chicks about 2 weeks old. I just noticed today one of them looked like it was tring to stand on her head. When I picked her up she tried to tuck her head under her leggs. When I put her in a diffrent area away from the other chicks she ran around like nothing was wrong. Then when she statred to rest she tucked her head under again. Is this something to worry about, and does anyone know what this could be. Thanks in advance--- Erik


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My cousins black jersey giant chick did the same thing. Eventually it dragged his head on the ground and snapped its neck. He called it a "retarted" chicken. But i dont really know what was wrong with it.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It could be wry neck. Give additional vitamins especially the B vitamins and vitamin E.


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

well she seems to be fine. She seems to tuck her head when she is scared.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

If I were you I would Drench her by mouth every day for awhile just to be sure. Just a drop is enough must be careful. Hope she is ok!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with Grateful girl. Wry neck tends to be more pronounced when they are under stress.


----------

